# How to treat Clown Loaches for ich.



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

I know you have to change the medications for ich if you have loaches. What do I do different from the label? I have RID ICH+. It says it it fine with loaches and doesnt harm it like other medications, but I don't know if i believe it. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would just use half dose and raise your temp to about 84. It will take a little longer treating, but it shouldn't hurt the loaches.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] IMHO add aquaria salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per 5 gal, raise the temperature to 85-90F and keep the tank dark. from what ive read this treatment of heat and salt combination kills the ick on the fish instead of trying to kill the free swimming stage, which by the time the ick reaches that stage, it has already sickend or killed your fish. Also make sure there is plenty of surface agitation to keep the oxygen level high, Good luck.
[/FONT]


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you have ich, I find the advice here  to be on target.


----------

